# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Restaurant recommendations for 4 nights

## Dwest

Hi. We've only been once before and we've been to Jakes, Jack Sprats, MarBlu and Sunset where we are staying. What other places would be good to try for supper. Fish is what we're after mostly.  Thanks

----------


## Jim-Donna

now that is a good question. Have you looked on Treasurebeach.net?

----------


## Dwest

Yep but they are just names on paper, well not actually paper.  There isn't a lot there regarding restaurants but I could post the question there!  Thanks

----------


## Rumghoul

Fisherman's Reef and Pot Snapper (I think that is the name - small yellow building right outside of Jakes)

----------


## Dwest

Thanks. Where s fisherman's Reef?

----------


## Rumghoul

Sorry - it is Frenchman's Reef (on Frenchmans Bay) - http://www.frenchmansreeftreasurebeach.com/index.html.  Good fish - large portions.

----------


## jeannieb

I just remembered that we have eaten at Sunset Resort. We weren't guests at the hotel but they treated us as if we were. I was CRAVING spaghetti and they had it. It was awesome. They also have really good Pina Coladas. Sunset Resort is just down the road toward Great Bay from Jakes.

----------


## jeannieb

And I will second Frenchman's reef. Had plenty of good meals there. Fish, chicken, brown stew, pizza, all cheaper than Jakes. The pizza, while good, is not as good as Jakes.

----------


## Dwest

Thanks. I'm staying at Sunset so we will eat there...good people!  I read bad reviews on Frenchmans Reef so I was just a little shy of trying, but......thanks for the reco.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Chefs come and go so places that were good in the past can be horrible now. I'd send anyone to Strikey T's in Billy's Bay. They offer free pickup and return. Grilled lobster and lionfish cooked in coconut milk are my recommedations along with bananas flambe for dessert.

----------


## Dwest

Yeh I thought about Strikeys...thanks for the reminder. Dw

----------


## jeannieb

Is Oliver's Dutch Pot still open? It was good. Near Kingfisher Plaza.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I was told Oliver passed away about 6, 8 weeks ago.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Little Ochi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLauJhNL6ZY

Happy Travels,

Skb

----------


## Rumghoul

Oliver's Dutch Pot is gone - Oliver did pass away.  Do you have to call Strikey's ahead of time?  Every time we walk by it doesn't appear to be open and I thought somebody said to give a call before.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I'd call. Even in a country of poor rural roads the road in Billy's Bay is pathetic.
I thought he was closed one night but he just didn't have the outside lights on. His number changed and all I remember is that it now ends in 2602; sorry.

----------


## Rumghoul

Thanks - we usually stay in Billy's Bay so I can get the number some day when walking by.  Will have to give him a try next time - the grilled lobster and lionfish in coconut milk sound good!  

By the way - was it your group that took out three boats one day?  We saw the boats coming back (it was dark out) - heard lots of laughing and saw camera flashes so we assume everyone had a great time.

----------


## all smiles

my guests told me about a new restaurant in great bay by the sea. 
they ate there 3x and loved it.
I do not know any other details other than follow the beach to great bay and you'll find it.
the woman running the restaurant was an accountant and her husband a fisherman..

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Nope, not us. For the first time in 13 years, we took no boat rides. :Frown:

----------


## michele.pearce

GO AT MI YAARD, west end for that fry fish and roast breadfruit, or if you want it more romantic, COSMO'S right on the beach, great cooking

----------


## limeex2

I agree. Strikey T's Is awsome. Fun to watch him cook. Great food. We also stopped at a little place that was in a little strip mall. Not really a mall, but a couple stores. Close to Jakes. We saw tv's in Jakes, turned around and went to this place. Simple food great prices, great bartender.

----------


## all smiles

I've been taking a route taxi to Cloggy's. 
Cloggy's is outside of Black River.
Yummy food, lovely view and nice folks.

----------


## Marko

> I've been taking a route taxi to Cloggy's. 
> Cloggy's is outside of Black River.
> Yummy food, lovely view and nice folks.


mi concur.....Cloggy's is an awesome place......pick your fish and they cook it right there for you.....
you know the place is great when the majority of the guests are locals......
great place to hit on your way back to Negril after doing the Pelican Bar or YS Falls...

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------

